# Main Guitar



## ArtDecade (Feb 25, 2010)

... now I know that this is sevenstring.org and that the focus is on sevens and extended range instruments, but do you think you could add "your main six" to the profile? I don't actually play a seven, but this is the best all around music forum and I can't see myself going anywhere else.  I just think it'd be nice to see what the other 6 string slingers (like myself) are playing in the side panel.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 25, 2010)

ArtDecade said:


> ... now I know that this is sevenstring.org and that the focus is on sevens and extended range instruments, but do you think you could add "your main six" to the profile? I don't actually play a seven, but this is the best all around music forum and I can't see myself going anywhere else.  I just think it'd be nice to see what the other 6 string slingers (like myself) are playing in the side panel.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.



A) That won't ever happen, as that would require the admin to code it and I don't think Alex would do that as it's not really something worth spending the time to do on here

and

B) If you really want to see what other guitars people are playing you can, you just need to click on their name, click view public profile, click the "about me" tab and scroll down to gear details.

The site is a haven MAINLY for 7-string guitarists (note the domain name ) so the MAIN focus is on 7-string guitars. They added the main ERG as this place brought the crowd from the ERG forum over here as well. Sure, not everyone plays a 7 here but since the vast majority do and that's the main focus of the site I don't really see the need personally to have it listed in two places when you can view someone's profile to view their 6'ers if you really want to.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, mate. 

A) I didn't know how much it would take to add Main Guitar underneath Main ERG, but I gather its more work than I thought. 

B) I know, I know, I know... Just being lazy


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 25, 2010)

No worries dude, like I said it's more work than would probably get done so while it would be nice I don't see it happening...


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 25, 2010)

It is? I thought vBulletin was completely modular so you could just add a little snippet of php


----------



## technomancer (Mar 4, 2010)

Merlin_602 said:


> It is? I thought vBulletin was completely modular so you could just add a little snippet of php



You're new here, so let me explain it... the site owner does as little as humanly possible for this place, so if his interaction is required at all it's not going to happen.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 5, 2010)

People could always just list their 6 string under the 7 string spot.


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2010)

Putting the custom fields in the left side literally takes all of 30 seconds. :\


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> You're new here, so let me explain it... the site owner does as little as humanly possible for this place, so if his interaction is required at all it's not going to happen.



 The beauty of this post is, Alex probably wont see it, and that's saying something since this is in 'Site News & Support'


----------

